# Slow Graphics with Radeon driver



## mylux (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello my friends,

I'm using FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE and I have an ATI Radeon HD 4870 1GB PCI-EXPRESS. All the basic things work well, for example: play movies and java/flash applications. But my problem (I guess) is in 3D acceleration. I tried to run AssaultCube and the game runs very low, about 8 FPS.

My results in glxgears are really bad (about 460 FPS minimized and 45 FPS maximized), compared with my results on a Radeon HD 4650 AGP on a Fedora box (about 1500 FPS minimized). I was looking in my Xorg.0.log and I saw strange things, like this:


```
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/local/lib/dri/r600_dri.so failed (Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/dri/r600_dri.so")
(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
```
I could not understand why is trying to load r600_dri.so if my board is RV770!

I'm posting my Xorg.0.log:
http://pastebin.com/7bG08mPb

Here is my glxinfo output:
http://pastebin.com/vaYFPUMC

And here is my xorg.conf output:
http://pastebin.com/wcvyHdB2

What can I do to fix this problem?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## adamk (Dec 31, 2011)

First, your GPU will likely never work as well on FreeBSD as it does on Fedora.  The classic Mesa driver you have to use is not as capable as the newer gallium Mesa driver available on Linux.

However, 3D acceleration is available for your GPU (via the r600 driver, which covers r600 and higher GPUs) if you rebuild graphics/libdrm, graphics/libGL and graphics/dri after setting WITHOUT_NOUVEAU in /etc/make.conf.

Adam


----------



## mylux (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello adamk,

First of all, thanks for the reply. When you say rebuild these softwares are you saying to reinstall these from ports? I use portupgrade/portinstall to install/upgrade software. can I use it normally to do the job?

Thanks.


----------



## adamk (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes and yes.


----------



## mylux (Jan 3, 2012)

Dear adamk, thanks for the help. I did what you said and the values in glxgears increased a lot! Now I get ~1700 FPS and the game I tried to run (Assault Cube) is running better, but it is still laging significantly. Is there a way to get more performance or is it all we can do?

Thanks again.


----------



## adamk (Jan 3, 2012)

You could build a newer version of the driver from source but, honestly, I would not expect to see a significant boost in 3D performance.

Adam


----------



## mylux (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah. And is kind of hard to do it. You get many errors and it can take days to solve them to be possible to rebuild the driver. I will be aware at the ports tree and upgrade my driver, the DRI, LibGL and libDRM when possible.

Thanks, for now the problem is solved!


----------

